# Marijuana bust likely to drive up price of pot due to diminished supply



## FruityBud (Feb 28, 2009)

Marijuana smokers better get ready to dig deep to buy that next dime bag.

The discovery of about $1.4 million worth of marijuana in an ex-Flint cop's garage this week likely will drive up prices for the drug for the next couple months, police said.

"The supply may dry up but the demand's still going to be there," said Clio police Chief Jim McLellan, a former narcotics investigator in Flint.

Former Flint police officer Akil J. Young, 36, was arrested outside his Davisburg home Wednesday after police found 11 blue duffel bags filled with marijuana in his garage.

The odor was so strong that a Flint Area Narcotics Group investigator could smell the weed from outside.

In all, investigators seized 39 cellophane-wrapped bales of marijuana totaling about 1,400 pounds.

The marijuana is believed to have been destined for Flint and surrounding communities, where it would have fetched $800 to $1,000 a pound.

With that much marijuana now off the market, a local narcotics investigator not involved with the bust said suppliers likely will jack up the price to $1,800 a pound.

"It will probably get pretty dry around here," said the investigator, speaking on the condition of anonymity.

A dime bag -- enough for a couple joints -- was running about $10 to $20 and that price also will likely go up as dealers pass along their own cost increases.

"The next big load might take a couple months," he said.

FANG and the federal Drug Enforcement Administration believe Young has been bringing thousands of pounds of marijuana into Genesee County from out of state for some time.

The marijuana was then distributed to smaller groups that FANG believes would handle upward of 400 pounds a week.

FANG and DEA were watching an apartment house on Flint's Sixth Avenue near Flushing Road on Wednesday afternoon when a 2001 GMC Yukon parked by the back door, according to federal court records.

When police announced their presence, two men who had just walked out of the house ran back inside and through the front door.

One got away but the other man, Johnny Earl-Milo Taylor II, 29, was arrested after a short foot chase.

Inside the Yukon, investigators found four bales of marijuana in a blue duffel bag. A search of the Sixth Avenue apartment turned up seven identical empty blue duffel bags, small plastic bags, digital scales and two long guns.

The same day, investigators said they watched an orange Jeep towing a 12-foot enclosed trailer back up to the garage of the Davisburg house that Young bought in December.

As police checked the outside of the garage later that day, Young drove up in a pickup truck but made a quick U-turn when he saw the cops -- and drove right into a ditch.

Young was arrested and a search turned up the rest of the $1.4 million in marijuana in duffel bags in the garage, as well as a cash-counting machine, scales and four pistols, one of which had an obliterated serial number.

Friday, a federal magistrate in Flint delayed detention hearings for Young and Taylor.

Both men remain jailed on charges of conspiring to unlawfully possess with intent to deliver marijuana, a crime that carries a maximum penalty of 40 years in prison and a $2 million fine.

Young's detention hearing and preliminary exam were rescheduled for 1:30 p.m. March 6. The former officer answered "yes sir" when Magistrate Judge Michael Hluchaniuk asked if he understood charges against him.

Young worked as a Flint police officer for four years before he was fired in 2000 following an assault arrest. The charge was later dismissed but Young could not get his badge back.

His attorney, Sheldon Halpern, would not comment after the brief hearing.

Taylor's hearing will be delayed until at least March 13 after a pretrial services report raised questions about whether a warrant for his arrest is pending in Mississippi.

His attorney, Frank Yiannatji, said Taylor told him he's never even been to the area where that crime is alleged to have happened.

"It just appears this is an error," Yiannatji said.

Hluchaniuk said the possible warrant was "sufficiently reliable" to hold Taylor in jail until the question can be resolved.

Yiannatji said there were other errors in the report, including the suggestion that Taylor had been arrested when he was a toddler.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/dymxn7*


----------



## ishnish (Feb 28, 2009)

i bet this guys going to get off easy. being an ex-cop he's gota know some people and loopholes... and with the errors on the paperwork...?


----------



## garden_engineer (Feb 28, 2009)

dang,ill let ya know if this effects what me or my friends are payin,i know alot of people in flint and i live an hour or 2 away so time will tell...sucks to be them 2 though.hopefully they know somebody that will help them out.it seems like theyve busted alot of big time dealers in this state within the past few months. TOO MANY DAMN SNITCHES!!


----------



## Hick (Feb 28, 2009)

1400 pounds of 'mersh... lol. I hope he gets a cell mate named Bubba..


----------



## Locked (Feb 28, 2009)

800 to a 1000 a lb? Damn... my guy gets 400 bucks an ounce...I must be gettin ripped off...


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Feb 28, 2009)

There are a few things I don't like.

1. The odor was so strong it could be smelled from outside (It just happens a Narcotics Officer was passing by)

2. $800- $1000 a pound?! Apparently, these people no nothing of the actual value of marijuana. Most people I know, charge about $250- $300 an ounce.

3. 1400 Pounds! That is a lot of pot. I can't imagine the space that must have taken up. Not really a smart decision to have that much laying around.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 28, 2009)

i can get an Ounce between 120-250.
where i live we get
1 for 10
2 for 15
3 for 20
3.5 for 25 (half quarter)
6 for 40, 
7 quarter for 45 no more.
i can get 10 grams for 60.
on what i smoke i spend always 200$ flat for my ounces. i usually buy 2 ozs every payday to last me the 2 weeks.

canadas #1


----------



## intellenoob (Feb 28, 2009)

i love how they say "a dime bag is worth between 10 and 20 dollars." also, that weed was pry goin cheep per lb. it was 1400 lbs! thats wholesale mexican weed. i wonder how much deeper this conspiracy goes. how much u wanna bet the cop rats?


----------



## mypetspider420 (Mar 2, 2009)

in the flint and detroit area oz's have been going for 80- 120 bills. you guy's pay wayyyyyy tooo much for ur's. has anybody here tried the white widow?


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 2, 2009)

Anybody try the White Widow?? LOL... Most of us GROW the White Widow heh.


----------



## clanchattan (Mar 2, 2009)

won't cost me a dime. won't cost me a dime. won't cost me a dime. 


Nothing makes my day like reading a crooked cop bust story!
thanks Fruity!!!!


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 2, 2009)

If he were never a cop, that value of that would have tripled... Along with the quantity.


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 2, 2009)

Obviously, it was mex brick weed. Hence the "cheap" price. Well, cheap for Michigan I guess.


----------



## DutchMasterPuff (Mar 2, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Obviously, it was mex brick weed. Hence the "cheap" price. Well, cheap for Michigan I guess.



yea in the flint area its mostly brick weed and even for 120-140 a ounce it ain't worth buying especially if u have a friend that spoils u with home grown.


----------



## garden_engineer (Mar 13, 2009)

i get some good kush and some dank mids outta flint.(100 an OZ for mids and 50 an eighth for good kush)...you just gotta know who to deal with.theres alot of people that'll get ya if youre not careful.


----------



## JonnneyB (Mar 13, 2009)

man o man you michigan people are getting hit really had this year...the crappy econ and jobs losses... and now taking your weed and uping the price...bummmer..


----------

